# Sinnvolles PC Upgrade



## Alisis1990 (25. November 2014)

Guten Morgen, dann will ich mal mir meiner ersten Frage starten:

Da ich mir vor Kurzem dann endlich auch mal einen Full HD Monitor gekauft habe ist mir aufgefallen wie schwach meine Grafikleistung eig. ist.
Vorher auf meinem 19" 1366x768er Monitor lief eig alles 

Jetzt auf Full HD macht nichmal mehr Bioshick Infinite mit.

Mir reichts ne neue Karte muss her. Mein Problem ist, dass ich ein paar wenigen Monaten sowieso einen neuen zusammenstellen will.
Bis dahin muss der aber noch reichen. also wollte ich die neuen Komponenten gleich übernehmen.

Ich denke ich brauche dazu auch nen neues Netzteil. Das in meinem PC läuft zwar super leise und wird auch nicht warm(500W), hat aber keine 6Pin oder 8Pin stromanschlüsse.

Ich dachte jetzt an die Msi 270x Gaming oder an eine Sapphire 280x Vapor X tri-x. 
Die 280x liegt aber quasi schon an der Kante des Budgets da währe nen neues NT nicht mehr drinn.

Habt ihr vielleicht noch andere Ideen? Möchte aktuell auf jedenfall bei AMD bleiben .. Intel und Nvidia haben mich zu oft enttäuscht ...

LG


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2014)

GAR keine PCie-Stecker ^^  Dann muss das sicher ein sehr altes Netzeil sein....   was hast Du denn für eine CPU?


Eine 270X wäre gut, und hast Du mal an eine R9 280 ohne X gedacht? Die gibt es für 170-180€ und ist 15% schneller als die 270X, und dann wären das mit einem ausreichenden Netzteil 220-230€ - wäre das noch okay?


----------



## Alisis1990 (25. November 2014)

Erstmal danke für die Antwort... 

Ja das Netzteil habe ich seid ca 8 Jahren  
Da das Ding bisher aber noch nie auch nur das Geringste Problem hatte, bin ich über einen Austausch natürlich nicht so glücklich. (Never touch a running system ) die Kabel sind alle in genau der perfekten Länge zum verlegen usw.
Bin im PC (Also im Gehäuse) ein kleiner Ortnungsfanatiker.

Bin durch diese ganzen Versionen mit und mit ohne X ein bisschen überfordert. Hatte mir die R9 280 auch schon angeguckt. Da es bei mir jetzt aber nicht auf 20€ ankommt hatte ich Dan gedacht wenn schon ... denn schon... 

Meine CPU ist Momentan ein AMD 4170.


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2014)

Also, R9 ist halt "Gamerkarten", die Nummer benennt dann die Leistung, 280 iser besser als 270 - und ein X am Ende ist nochmal ca 10-15% Leistungsplus. Aber wirklich am Ende der Modellnummer - eine R9 280 X-Edition ist zB KEINE R9 280X


----------



## Alisis1990 (25. November 2014)

Das mit den Nummer hatte ich schon verstanden ... war ja vorher im Grunde das gleiche  nur andere zahlen.

Nvidia mit ihre gt, gtx, gts usw. gibt's ja schon lange. Nur was genau das x hießt war mit halt bei AMD noch nicht so geläufig. 
Da hätte man wohl auch bessere Bezeichnungen finden können, aber das gehört hier wohl nicht hin. 

Wie ist denn das mit der OC freudigkeit der Modelle? 

Ich muss ja nicht die teuerste 280x nehmen und kann dann evtl mit OC noch ein bisschen rausholen? 

Wie gesagt auf 20€ kommt es nun nicht an aber den Rahmen von 250€ nun auch nicht ausgiebig sprengen


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2014)

Viele sind ab Werk schon übertaktet, auch welche von günstigeren - ob da dann VIEL mehr drin ist, weiß ich nicht - aber wenn es schon ab Werk 10% sind, wären sicher weitere 5-10% durchaus drin. Muss man halt testen, ob das von den Temps und den Lüftern dann passt 

Aber Das Netzteil solltest halt schon lieber auch wechseln...


----------



## Alisis1990 (25. November 2014)

Okay dann Tausche ich das Netzteil auf jedenfall. 

Eine 280x bekommt man ja eig. garnicht ohne übertaktung da AMD ja garkein Referenzdesign heraus gibt....

Aber dennoch gibts da ja Preislich schon Unterschiede.  

Obwohl ich aber auch keine Karte haben will die den ganzen Tag brummt weil der Lüfter nicht nach kommt.
Da muss ich dann wohl doch nen Fuffi mehr in die Hand nehmen. 

Was kann man mir denn für ein Netzteil Empfehlen?

Dachte da an ein "be quiet! Pure Power L8" mit Wahlweise 400 bis 500 Watt.

Wenn ich dann bald den Rest eh aufrüste, sollte das doch auch für nen fx 8*** auch hinreichen oder??


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2014)

Jo, das L8 wäre gut - aber schau mal das Bequiet System Power 7 an, 500W - ca 50-55€ - das ist sogar effizienter.


Wegen nem FX-8xxx: da musst du sehr aufpassen, ob das Board den packt, denn einige ältere Boards sind nur für CPUs bis 95W TDP geeignet, die FX-8... aber haben 125W. Und falls auch das Board neu her müsste, wärst Du mit Intel besser bedient. 

Grafikkarte: die hier wäre übertaktet und auch leise Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Tri-X OC 1020MHz, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11221-22-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  aber fast 31cm lang - da also aufpassen. Die hier MSI R9 280X Gaming 3G, Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-053R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  wäre auch gut und nur 27cm lang


----------



## Alisis1990 (25. November 2014)

s Board kann die 125W TDP. 
Intel hat mich in den letzten Jahren leider immer wieder enttäuscht... 

3 Prozessoren sind hinüber .. und keiner weiß warum. Ich achte sehr auf Sauberkeit im Gehäuse auf Temperaturen usw. 

Mit meinem Laptop mit ner Gforce und der Intel HD gibt's auch arge Probleme.

Mein  alter Athlon 3600+ läuft noch heute wie ein Uhrwerk (ist in einem PC im Tonstudio) 

Schade eigentlich.

Naja mir war beim Kauf vom Board schon klar das da mal ein fx 8*** Einzug finden wird. 

Die beiden hatte ich auch schon in Augenschein genommen. Die von MSI war ursprünglich mein Favorit. Nur irgendwie gab es die da nirgends mehr :banghead:

Das Netzteil sieht auch super aus. 
Danke für den Tipp :thumbup:

Ich schaue mir das Morgen nochmal genau an und entscheide mich dann. Da ich kein Internet Besteller bin muss ich immer darauf hoffen das mein "Händler des Vertrauens" an die Teile kommt. Da gab's bisher aber nie Probleme bzw. gravierende Preisunterschiede.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Alisis1990 (30. November 2014)

So, am Freitag hab ich die Teile bestellt.

Sapphire r9 280 Dual - X und das bequiet System Power 7 mit 500w was du mit empfohlen hast.. 
Das ich die Dual - X genommen habe liegt daran das mir mein Händler des Vertrauens ein Angebot für 200€ (beides zusammen) gemacht hat... 

Zu einem örtlichen Händler als Stammkunde gehen kann auch Vorteile haben  

Vielen lieben Dank für die Tipps! Sage Bescheid wie alles funktioniert wenn ich die Teile da habe.


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2014)

Das ist ein echt guter Preis ^^


----------



## Alisis1990 (30. November 2014)

Ja habe ich mir auch gedacht... da reicht dann auch eine r9 280 ohne X.

Hab halt auch alles immer da geholt  (stelle öfter mal Rechner für bekannte und Freunde zusammen).

Bin ja mal gespannt ob die Installation der Hardware klappt, da soll es ja irgendwelche Probleme geben.


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2014)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Ja habe ich mir auch gedacht... da reicht dann auch eine r9 280 ohne X.
> 
> Hab halt auch alles immer da geholt  (stelle öfter mal Rechner für bekannte und Freunde zusammen).
> 
> Bin ja mal gespannt ob die Installation der Hardware klappt, da soll es ja irgendwelche Probleme geben.


 was soll es das für Probleme geben? Die Stromstecker kann man gar nicht falsch aufstecken, und die Karte passt auch nur auf eine bestimmte Art und weise rein. Du musst nur vor allen Arbeiten am PC dich erden, und den PC vom Strom nehmen.


----------



## Alisis1990 (30. November 2014)

Naja zusammenbauen kann ich das schon  

Habe Viel von wegen Installation der Treiber unter win gelesen?

Obwohl ich ja jetzt auch ati hab und der schnellstart aus ist..


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2014)

Ach, deinstallier einfach die AMD-Programme in der Systemsteuerung bei Programmen, PC runterfahren, neue Karte rein, PC an, neue Treiber installieren. Kannst Dir ja vorher schon die neuesten Treiber runterladen.

Aber an sich, wenn du jetzt auch AMD hast, brauchst Du gar nix zu deinstallieren. Aber vlt trotzdem neue Treiber, denn es kann sein, dass für die R9-Serie andere Treiber die passenden sind als für eine sehr alte AMD-Karte - weiß ja nicht, was Du da für eine hast


----------



## Alisis1990 (30. November 2014)

Irgendwas is da bei mir eh kaputt...
Automatische updates gehen nicht.

Der lädt den einfach nicht runter....

Dann warte ich mit dem update einfach bis Mittwoch


----------



## Alisis1990 (2. Dezember 2014)

So die Hardware ist da *Kreisch wie eine Frau wenn der Zalando Mann kommt* 

Gleich mal einbauen und schauen was geht 

Danke nochmal für die Tipps!!


----------



## Alisis1990 (2. Dezember 2014)

Obwohl ich kein kleines Gehäuse habe, ist das hetzt ganz schön eng im "Kasten".
Das Netzteil hat ca 400mio. Kabel mehr als mein altes und dadurch ist die Kabelführung nicht mehr so einfach und so toll aufgeräumt.

Windows 8.1 hat erst ein bisschen gemeckert und musste mehrfach neu starten, ließ sich dann aber doch zur r 280 überreden.

Sonst läuft die echt super. Mal abgesehen von Crysis 3 läuft alles problemlos und flüssig. Bin so viele Frames garnicht mehr gewöhnt  

Sonst regeln die Lüfter selten schneller als 40% und die Karte ist mit 60°C-70°C angenehm kühl. Aufgrund der geringen Lüftergeschwindigkeit bleibt sie auch leise.
(Nach ca 1,5 Std. Crysis 3)

Habe aber bei Crysis 3 unerklärlicherweise framerate Einbrüche die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann. Da gehen die Frames von 70 bis auf 15 runter. (So 3-4 sekunden)
Und steigt dann wieder. 

Komischerweise aber nicht an den Stellen wo ich erwarte das die Karte in die Knie geht sondern wenn ich in nem kleinen Raum (bsp. Level 1) in eine Ecke gucke 

Sonst bin ich aber zufrieden


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2014)

Das liegt wohl an der CPU, die ist halt schon ein wenig schwach bei gewissen Situationen. Aber vlt. hast Du auch noch irgendwas im Hintergrund laufen, was stört? Treiber sind alle aktualisiert, auch fürs Board? Und wie viel RAM haste nochmal?


----------



## Alisis1990 (2. Dezember 2014)

Hab 16gb ram. Und ja alle Treiber sind heute neu gekommen 

Ja ist ja auch keine CPU zum Spielen ^^
Obwohl die doch mehr leistet als ich im Vorfeld erwartet habe. 

Habe mit der CPU aber gelegentlich das Problem das sie nur mit 1400mhz läuft ... unter Prime oder cinebench zb. ... keine Ahnung warum


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2014)

sind echt ALLE Treiber drauf? Musst Du beim Boardhersteller suchen, nicht per Updatesuche oder so.


----------



## Alisis1990 (2. Dezember 2014)

Ja ja klar. Hatte das Problem vorher aber auch schon. Weiß nicht wo das her kommt. Habe nen anderen Lüfter drauf, weil der boxed zu laut war. 

Temperaturen sind super. 
Ist mir bei spielen aber noch nicht negativ aufgefallen. Dachte immer "naja bei 1400mhz Takt wird das Spiel wohl nicht mehr brauchen"


----------



## Alisis1990 (2. Dezember 2014)

Hatte auch Probiert im Treiber zu sagen du machst 3800mhz nicht mehr und nicht weniger! 
Hilfe auch nicht


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2014)

Bin nicht sicher, aber vlt. schau mal nach den Cool&Quiet-Einstellungen - auch im BIOS. Falls es das für die CPU gibt.


----------



## Alisis1990 (3. Dezember 2014)

Ja an sowas hatte ich auch schon gedacht.

Irgendwelche Energie Einstellungen oderso. Ich schaue mir das nachher mal an.


----------



## Alisis1990 (3. Dezember 2014)

Also hab's im BIOS deaktiviert und auch den "Turbo" aktiviert.. der stand auf Disabled  

Macht aber keinen unterschied.. habe immernoch frame Einbrüche obwohl die Temperaturen eig. Passen


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2014)

Also, dann muss die Last so gering sein, dass die CPU deswegen runtergeht.


----------



## Alisis1990 (3. Dezember 2014)

Prime 95? Keine Last? Oder Cinebench r15? Glaube ich nicht. 

Im Spiel kann ich mir schon vorstellen das da Bereiche sind wo er nicht so viel rechnen muss aber warum regelt er auch runter wenn ich den Bereich der Leistung zw. 3800Mhz und 4200Mhz einstelle? Dann sollte der doch eigentlich nicht weniger als 3800Mhz machen?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2014)

Was ist mit nem BIOS-Update?


----------



## Alisis1990 (3. Dezember 2014)

Hat er nach dem Einbau der Karte bekommen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2014)

Dann fällt mir auch nix ein. Außer vlt. dass die Messung nicht korrekt ist ^^


----------



## Alisis1990 (3. Dezember 2014)

Ja das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Welches Programm misst denn am genauesten? 
Bzw. Kannst du eins Empfehlen? 

Nutze Momentan den Afterburner und HWInfo bzw GPU/CPU-Z die Zeigen zwar alle was anderes an, aber liegen immer nur so +/- 3 °C auseinander.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2014)

Zeigt Prime95 nicht den Takt und die Temp selber auch an?


----------



## Alisis1990 (3. Dezember 2014)

Hab ich garnicht drauf geachtet, aber ich meine nicht. Ich achte nachher mal drauf.


----------



## Alisis1990 (4. Dezember 2014)

So das Problem ist erkannt.
Unter last steigft irgendwann für ein bis 2 Sekunden die Temperatur von 41°C auf 255°C(Kernschmelze im Gehäuse) an. Behaupten zumindest Coretemp und Amd Overdrive.

In dem Moment geht der Takt runter und nach wieder 1 bis 2 Sekunden läuft alles wieder Normal mit 41°C und dem gewünschten Takt.

Also habe ich mir mal die Spannung usw angesehen... 1,51V fand ich dann doch nicht so ganz toll. Also manuell auf 1,26V gesenkt. Taktraten angepasst und TADAAA es dauert ungefähr doppelt so lange bis die Programma meinen es währe 255°C im Cpu.
Dabei bleibt die Temperatur bei ca. 35°C und springt auf die 255°C hoch. Bis auf die Zeit bis es anfängt hat sich also nix geändert. Das ist Zumindest eine deutliche verbesserung aber immernoch nicht zufriedenstellend.

Da im CPU keine 255°C herschen können und er nach so kurzer Zeit wieder die 35°C anzeigt, gehe ich mal davon aus das die CPU definitiv nicht überhitzt.

Was nun? kann ich irgendwo einstellen das dem System egal ist wie hoch die Temperatur ist und er einfach so weitermacht wie ich will? Ich kann die Temperaturen ja Manuell überprüfen. Da müsste ja (habe die Leistung der CPU relevanten kühler auf 100% stehen) dann eigendlich nach ein paar Sekunden die Temperatur auch wieder in einen plausieblen Bereich fallen oder? Würde es zumindest gerne testen wenn das geht.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2014)

255 ist garantiert ein Sensorfehler: die melden die Temps in Bitwerten, und 256 wäre ein typischer Wert: 2 hoch 2 hoch 2 hoch 2 = 256. Wenn alle Bits dann ne 1 Melden, also "an" sind, hast Du 256. Sind alle aus, hast du 0. Und weil 0 ein sinnloser Wert ist, wird ein Bit-Wert von 0 als 1 Grad interpretiert, der Bitwert 256 steht folglich für 255 Grad - daher meint das Board, es seien 255 Grad, wenn als Bitwert 256 gemeldet wird. Und da gibt es halt irgendeinen Fehler, wegen dem plötzlich alle Bits ne 1 melden, obwohl es nicht so ist.

Die CPU steht aber auf der Liste kompatibler CPUs für das Boardmodell? Hast Du mal einfach die Board-Standardwerte geladen?


----------



## Alisis1990 (4. Dezember 2014)

Ja das passt zusammen hab das auch als "Paket" zusammen gekauft.

Einfach mal im BIOS sagen alles auf Standard? Ich weiß garnicht ob das die Option überhaupt hat.. ich glaube aber da steht was von "Optimalen Settings" oderso.

Ich probiere das gleich mal wenn ich zu hause bin.

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum er das nur unter Last macht? Also wirklich nur wenn ich ne Auslastung von 100% habe. So lange der bei 80% oderso rum geistert läuft alles.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2014)

Es gibt an sich immer so was wie "Load Defaults" oder so was.


----------



## Alisis1990 (4. Dezember 2014)

Ja hab da Load Fail save defaults und Optimal save defaults.

Habe mal die Fail save defaults geladen.
Damit soll er ja eigentlich auf jeden Fall stabil funktionieren.

Er taktet mit 3,4ghz und läuft seid ca 30 Minuten im Prime 95 problemlos mit ca.28°C im Maximum Heat test. Das ist zwar schonmal super, aber Ich habe nen sehr geringen Takt. 

Obwohl in dem AMD overdrive Tool alle Werte so ausgelegt sind das er 3,8ghz und 3,9ghz mit boost bekommen soll. Normalerweise zeigt das Ding an was im BIOS steht, aber warum sind dann die Einstellungen und die Tatsächlichen Werte so unterschiedlich? 
Müsste er nicht wenigstens versuchen mit 3,8ghz zu rechnen?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2014)

Ja, müsste er. Sicher, dass das Board zur CPU 100% passt?


----------



## Alisis1990 (4. Dezember 2014)

Ja klar was soll denn da auch nicht passen? Auf dem Karton steht auch extra was von AMD fx und die unterschiedlichen Modelle. Da ist meiner auch dabei.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Dezember 2014)

Manchmal ist auch der Stromverbrauch entscheidend. Ich hatte das "Vergnügen" ein falsches Board zu haben. Die CPU brauchte mehr Strom. Das Board war zwar für AM3+ wo meine CPU passen müßte, aber meine CPU paßte zwar, aber die Stromzufuhr war zu gering und der PC hatte dauernde Crashes.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2014)

125W-CPUs kann sein Board laut Seite 1 - was für ein Modell isses denn (hab ich auf die schnelle nicht finden können) ?


----------



## Alisis1990 (5. Dezember 2014)

Ok, jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Auf einem.der Zettel die bei dem Board dabei waren steht definitiv das mein Board mit dem Prozessor Kompatibel ist. Wenn ich jetzt im Internet gucke was da auf der Homepage von MSI steht, dann steht er da nicht mit bei und alle dort aufgelisteten CPUs brauchen mir 95w maximal. Meiner braucht laut CPUZ aber 125W.  (Lief ja bisher auch reibungslos) Das Board ist ein MSI 760gm p21. Haben die davon vielleicht ne Neuauflage gemacht und die Specs vom "alten" sind da nicht mehr bei? Das sich da was geändert hat?


----------



## Alisis1990 (5. Dezember 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Manchmal ist auch der Stromverbrauch entscheidend. Ich hatte das "Vergnügen" ein falsches Board zu haben. Die CPU brauchte mehr Strom. Das Board war zwar für AM3+ wo meine CPU passen müßte, aber meine CPU paßte zwar, aber die Stromzufuhr war zu gering und der PC hatte dauernde Crashes.



Also Abstürze oderso hatte ich bisher noch garkeine.(abgesehen von dem üblichen Kram wenn man beim OC der GPU noch keinen stabilen wert gefunden hat)  Bin eigentlich immer sehr darauf bedacht das mein System was sowas an geht sehr Stabil läuft. Aber mal angenommen mein Board kann die 125w Watt nicht... dann hätte sich das doch viel eher(nicht erst nach ca. 2 jahren) und auf eine andere Art und Weise bemerkbar gemach, mit abstürzen odersowas.. oder nicht?


----------



## MichaelG (5. Dezember 2014)

Gute Frage. Eigentlich ja. Bei mir trat das aber komplett unspezifisch auf. Mal konnte ich Unity 1 h lang problemlos zocken. Mal crashte der PC nach 1 Minute im Idle Modus rein aus dem Desktop heraus.

Das war wie bei einem Stromausfall. Mit einem Schlag war das System auf aus.


----------



## Alisis1990 (5. Dezember 2014)

http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-MSI/760GM-P21_(FX).html

Da steht meine CPU mit bei...

http://www.msi.com/support/mb/760GM-P21-FX.html#support-cpu

Hier wiederum nicht ..

Naja aber wie gesagt das ich Abstürze oder der gleichen habe kann ich nicht bestätigen. Mein CPU drosselt weil er denkt das er zu warm wird. Aber nach ein paar Sekunden läuft dann ja alles wieder normal.
Also "stabil" obwohl er Drosselt.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Dezember 2014)

Kann auch möglich sein. Hast Du mal nach dem Board gegoogelt? Vielleicht findest Du im Netz Infos ?


----------



## Alisis1990 (5. Dezember 2014)

Also MSI sagt das die 760er alle nur 95 Watt ab können sonst wird die cpu gedrosselt.

Aber warum geben die dann im "Beizettel" eine Kompatibilität mit einem 125w CPU an? So ein Mist... ich renne nachher gleich mal zu meine Händler und schreie den an  der hat die Teile bestellt und so. 

Schade das ich das erst nach Ablauf der Garantie bemerkt habe.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Dezember 2014)

Hängt sicher vom Board ab. Einige haben vielleicht die Drosselfunktion und einige (wie das Asrock was ich hatte), schalten rigeros ab. Das kann durchaus möglich sein. Und bei einem reinen Officebetrieb ist die Drosselung auch sicher Wurscht. Aber bei einem Gamer-PC nahezu ein Worst Case.


----------



## Alisis1990 (5. Dezember 2014)

Ja habe die Frame Einbrüche vorher auf die alte HD6670 geschoben (liegt ja auch nahe). Aber mit na neuen Karte das Selbe? Da frage ich den Herren doch mal was er sich dabei gedacht hat mit so einen Kram zu verkaufen der nicht zusammen laufen kann... auch wenn die Garantie weg ist erwarte ich von ihm ne Lösung, sonst wird er einen treuen Kunden los sein und das ist in der heutigen Zeit echt hart für einen kleinen eigenständigen Laden


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2014)

Was sein kann ist, dass MSI hier "mogelt": die 125W-CPU laufen, aber ggf. nur gedrosselt - d.h. das Board kann formal gesehen die CPus nutzen, insofern ist die Aussage korrekt...  Bei anderen Boards geht der PC nämlich dann sogar einfach aus,. die Michael ja erfahren musste. 

Wie sieht denn dieser besagte Zettel aus, auf dem das mit Deiner CPU stand? ^^


----------



## Alisis1990 (5. Dezember 2014)

Ach das ist halt so ein Beiblatt wo die Spezifikationen nochmal drauf sind. Da steht auch die Support Nummer und so weiter drauf. Ist so ein 4 seitiges A5 Büchlein... in S/W .. son Standart beipack Zettel eben ^^

Fähre hetzt das WE über aber weg, muss ich mich Montag mal drum kümmern. Irgend etwas wird sich da sicherlich regeln können so wie ich ihn kenne. Und wenn es nur nen anderes Board ist, was das kann und was er mir zu einem angemessenen sehr günstigen Preis gibt. 

War dann ja klar eine Fehlberatung und der Kaufvertrag somit eigentlich hinfällig ^^


----------



## Alisis1990 (19. Dezember 2014)

Falls es Jemanden Interessiert. 
Mein Händler hat mir einen gebrauchten FX 6300 mitgegeben. Läuft gut die CPU und den Fx 4170 konnte ich auch behalten.

Den Mitarbeiter, welcher mir das "Paket" verkauft hat, hat er vor Einigen Wochen rausgeworfen weil er sehr oft solche Fehler gemacht hat.

Ente gut Alles gut.


----------

